# Please help me. I don't know who else to ask



## wanderingwallflower (Dec 3, 2006)

Okay. Go easy on me guys- I don't know that this is the right place, and even if it isn't, I think I'm only a day old. Last night I knew exactly who I was. I had a huge number of other problems (anxiety and seizures, temporal lobe, even) and I was freaking out for a number of finals related problems, but nothing like this. Then my mother comes into my room (remember the anxiety issues I mentioned) and starts hollering. She's always unpredictable and I never know what I've done wrong or should have done, but I just start crying because that's what I always do. Then my memory goes fuzzy, mostly lots of hollering and apologizing, but it ends up with me drinking a milkshake and watching TV while Nancy hovers.

Because all of a sudden the family I've always depended on for everything aren't my family, and Mom is Nancy. They're just people, nice people, people I know a lot about, but just one more suburban family. "Debbie" the bit of me that is really me, has left. She's only done this once or twice, when she was a kid and things got really bad. And she always came back by the next morning. But when I woke up this morning, I still wasn't her. I don't like her music, I don't like her books, and her family doesn't understand why I don't love them the way she did. If she doesn't come back by tomorrow I'm cutting her hair. And maybe picking a name. I can't stand everyone calling me Debbie. So I've been doing some research based on a few words "my" neurologist mumbled at me. And I find this. A lot of it seems really familiar- there were similar episodes all throughout Debbie's life. What do I do know? I'm scared stiff. If Debbie doesn't come back to claim her life, then I'm taking it and doing whatever the hell I please with it, and that doesn't involve acing Calc II next semester. Is this what it's like for anyone else? You run off and leave behind something different to just place-hold until you can come back? Cause that's just low. I don't want to get Debbie back. I want to beat the daylights out of her for running out on me. I'll finish the semester for her, but if she's still not back then this life is mine, by.... finders keepers. Has anyone heard of anything like this?


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

Debbie is who you were before you fell into the world of unreality and you are just really upset you can't find your ground again with reality. Don't look at is as "Debbie". Thats you and you never left. Only thing you can do to regain your reality with who you were is to stop worrying and find a positive activity in your life that will slowly ease you back into a calm state of mind which is necessary to function in reality. As soon as you freak out then DP will come back. Good luck and you arent alone. Dont do something crazy and give up on life cause you think you are gone. You are still you..work on getting you back by eliminating the stess in your life.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I sort of agree with Space Addict. However, from what your describing...it almost sounds like you're experiencing something other than DP or maybe alongside it. I'm not a psychologist so I kind of don't want to go there but maybe Miss Starling should pipe in on this one. I think she'll know what I mean. But I could be wrong, like I said, I'm not a psychologist.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi there,
Took me a while to click onto this thread!

I have read a bit about Dissociative Identity Disorder and I would just urge you to seek help Debbie, if you are reading this. If any of your alters are helpers then could you ask for one of them to take care of the situation until you have calmed down? It is quite serious if you have discovered these aspects of yourself. Even if you cannot be Debbie, invite a neutral or soothing alter to take care of things in the meantime until an experienced professional can help you with your disturbance. 
Rozanne


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

From what ive read this really doesnt sound like DP, it sounds more like a split personallity disorder or Dissociative identity disorder - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissociati ... y_disorder

I would speak to your familly about it and seek some proffesional help.


----------

